# seltsame Meßwerte



## Rocketeer67 (16. Mai 2018)

*seltsame Meßwerte*

Ich habe sein 2 Wochen eine Kraken X72 für einen I7-6700K. Verschiedene Programme laufen zur Temp.-Überwachung der CPU. Als Bsp.:

AIDA64: 36°C
MSI Afterburner: 36°C
NZXT CAM-Software: 27°C

Alle Meßwerte werden zum gleichen Zeitpunkt erfasst. Das lässt sich auch über einen langen Betrachtungszeitraum verifizieren. Die Meßwerte der Wasserkühlung sind stets erheblich kühler als die der anderen Programme, hier also etwa 25% Abweichung. Das ist ziemlich viel.
Die Kraken X72 ist über ein USB-Kabel ans Mainboard angebunden. Damit erfasst / steuert die CAM-Software die Parameter der Kraken X72. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch dort die Temperatur über die Mainboard-Sensoren erfasst wird. Wieso habe ich dann eine derart erhebliche Abweichung ? Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler ?   Ich würde jetzt primär erstmal nicht davon ausgehen wollen, dass die CAM-Software vom Hersteller der WAKÜ sich bei den Meßwerten ... "irrt" ... um etwas schön zu färben.

Hat schonmal jemand ähnliche Effekte beobachtet ?


----------



## claster17 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*

Gibt CAM vielleicht die Wassertemperatur aus?


----------



## Rocketeer67 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*

Angezeigter Meßwert "CPU", also nein. 
Es wäre auch unlogisch, denn in diesem Fall müsste die CAM-Temperatur noch höher liegen. Das "Wasser" sorgt ja erst für den Wärmeabtransport und erst im Radiator geht's dann wieder runter ...
Zumindest wäre es so, wenn die Meßwerterfassung am "Übergabepunkt" der Wärme, also Heatspreader stattfindet.


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*

Andersrum, das Wasser ist kühler als die CPU.
Die Hitzequelle ist der heiße Ort, nicht das Kühlmedium.


Ich würde einfach sagen die NZXT Software ist Müll.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach sagen die NZXT Software ist Müll.



Das wäre die logische Schlussfolgerung.
Klar, um zu kühlen muss das Kühlmedium kälter als der zu kühlende Körper sein. Sonst würde es ja "Wärmer" heißen


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Sonst würde es ja "Wärmer" heißen



Bzw. Heizung.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*

Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das die Wasser Temp in der Pumpe ist. Denn die Temperatur ist wärmer als die Lufttemperatur  (denke ich jetzt mal) und kälter als die CPU Temp der anderen programme


----------



## Chimera (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*

Statt Aida oder Afterbummser  besser mal HWInfo oder Open HWMonitor nehmen, da hast du deutlich mehr Sensoren im Blick und kannst dann auch zuordnen, welche Temperatur für was steht. Denn nur weil CPU dort als "Sensor" genannt wird, weisst du ja noch immer nicht, welcher gemeint ist. Denn von der CPU kann es die Package Temp sein, die Core Temp, die Schuhlöffeltemp, etc.  In meinem Bild kannst du gut sehen, was ich meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gibt es noch PÜroblem nr.2: am besten mal dies hier durchlesen, denn auch was Tools einem vorkauen, muss nicht immer stimmen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html. Da können auch mal grössere Abweichnungen zwischen Tools gerne mal vorkommen. Bei meinem alten Asus P7P55D lagen zwischen den Werten von AI Suite und Core Temp oftmals auch so zwischen 10-15°C Differenz, hat mich aber nie gross gejuckt. Hier noch ein Bild CAM vs Open HW Moni, da sieht man auch Differenzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*

Die Aseteks von Corsair und NZXT haben afaik einen Sensor im Gehäuse der grob die Wassertemp/Kühlertemp misst.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: seltsame Meßwerte*

Da ich es gerne genau weis, habe ich mal beim NZXT-Support nachgefragt. Die Antwort:

"Die gelesene Temperatur ist die CPU-Temperatur. Jeder Kern in der CPU hat normalerweise eine andere Temperatur, je nachdem, was jeder tut. einige Programme werden den Durchschnitt und einige geben nur die höchsten oder niedrigsten.Das würde den leichten Unterschied erklären, den du siehst."

Die CPU-Temperatur kann die WAKÜ also auch nur über die Mainboardsensoren auswerten.

Also heisst das auf gut deutsch, dass die ganze Temp.-Messung keine einheitliche Grundlage hat. Wozu denn die Sonsoren, wenn jeder aus den Ergebnissen interpretiert was er will ... 
Mann kann damit ein Temp,-Delta ermitteln und Tendenzen erkennen. Mehr nicht. Für die Überwachung von Grenztemperaturen fehlt die zuverlässige Basis.   Da helfen dann wohl nur separate Temp.-Fühler, bspw. im Kühlmittelkreislauf einer Custom-Wakü. Interessant ... 

PS: Eine Rückantwort von NZXT hatte ich innerhalb eines Tages. RESPEKT!  Guter Service


----------

